# Cigars



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nope, not those kind because I quit that habit 48 days ago.  

The cigars in this thread are of the writing instrument kind. I promised pictures of these a few days ago when I got them finished and today they got finished  This is the first time I have turned the cigar kits and I was pleased with the outcome. I will give these as gifts at the office for Christmas.

What we have is a gold kit dressed in Desert Ironwood, a black kit dressed in Cocobolo and a brushed brass kit dressed in Mesquite. Finish was a combo of micro mesh, Myland's sanding sealer and 4 coats of Myland's Lacquer done with my top secret process.  These were fun to do and I really like the style, I'll be making more of these for sure. :sold: 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Smokin! Great Job as usual, Bob.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Bob, Those are some handsome "Stogeys" ... fine work.
The finishing process sounds intriquing.
Thanks for posting the pics. Have a nice Thanksgiving.
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well my friend all I can is you got some beautiful pens there. I like'em all. Well done buddy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking ones Bob! I like to make Cigars to, you knocked these out of the park and finish looks great. Love those stands you got, where did you get those AS? Nice pics too.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, very well done... as usual!!

Supurb!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Very nice looking bud 
How big is the dia. can you pls.put a ruller by one more snapshot , I was going to ask last time I saw the pen holders ,did you make them ? and if so did you bend them with a heat gun ? that' makes a neat holder, are you making boxes for them also or just going to use the black bags ? I'm sure who gets them will like them  do you put your name on them ?

Made by: BN in GA  


====


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
Nice work Bob and the presentation is top shelf. Mitch


----------

